# Coleman Powermate 54 Series Receptable AMPS?



## ghostyhead (Dec 19, 2013)

We've had some blackouts here lately in West Texas and I'd like to you our old generator to power a couple of space heaters just in case. It has a pair of 120v receptacles and a pair or 220V? It is a 5K generator. Would each pair be 15 amps or each side. I'm guessing I can run from one 15amp on the 120v side and then get an adapter to convert the 220v to two 120v receptacles and run up to 15 amps from that side? Attached are pics of the receptacles. I don't see any adapters (220v to 120V) on Amazon either.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you post the model #? I can't make it out in the picture.

There is no safe adapter to convert the 240 volt receptacles to 120. You don't have a neutral on them. It's HOT-HOT-Ground. If you had a 4 wire plug then it would have a neutral.

If you can find a wiring diagram you may find that each of the 120 volt receptacles is wired so that you have full output available on each.


----------



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

That thing looks scary! How old is it?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

should be 15 amps each on the 120 duplex. Don't even try to adapt the 240 to 120.


----------

